# Wingfoot ice update..



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Has anyone been out to check the ice today yet?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I drove down into the park yesterday Wednesday the 11th and was surprised to see the lake was 2/3 wide open.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone?????


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

The lake has been locked shore to shore the past 2 days. It looks open because it's only 1/2-1" clear ice. Checked the old boat ramp in park and there was about 3-4" of cloudy Ice until you hit where it was open 3 days ago and it started to get thin quick. There is really no point to fish there because it's 2-3 feet deep. Someone drilled a hole off the new ramp and there was about 1 1/2"-2" of clear new ice that I stepped on to and it started to crack so I came off the lake and called it quits.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nothing good between the islands I take it?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No way to make it there to find out. With the wind we had it was open water right at ramp 100 ft out was froze over for 100 ft then would open up for 50 ft and 100 ft later froze again. Very inconsistent ice out there. Not worth the risk. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Very disappointing. Was hoping to get out this weekend. Thanks for the report tho. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Was there yesterday. Best ice was by the pavillion next to the dog park. 2.5 inches down to .5. Maybe a few more days.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Fished there today. Good 3.5 out of the dog park. Got like 25 kept 9. Mixed bag, one nice crappie, two decent perch rest were gills. Couple gills were real nice, rest were dinks.

Edit: I've fished this lake for 40 years and in no way if you don't know it you should you be wondering around on early ice there! Where I was would of been only spot I would of fished there today.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Anybody been out to check the ice?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

One inch last night off the dock.


----------

